# Middle Ga Lease Available for 4-6 hunters



## CrippledCoon (Aug 19, 2008)

As much as I hate to do this, I have to give up my lease. Its 235 acres in Wilkinson Co. just about 5 miles from Twiggs Co. The place hasnt been hunted since 2005-06 and there are alot of deer on it. I have hunted there for about 15 years but with the way money is right now, I just cant hold on to the lease anymore. I would like for someone to sub-lease it for this year and maybe I can hold it for another year. Anyone with 3-4 good buddies can take the whole thing. There are a number of small food plot locations ready to be planted, there are no visible stands on the property at this moment. This is prime. If you're interested PM me and we will hash out the details. I am looking for a very responsible person/persons to do the deal with so if you fit that description, please PM me. Thanks guys and God Bless.....


----------



## ugadawg58 (Oct 12, 2008)

Are you still looking to have someone help you with your lease? I have a friend and myself that might be interested if we can help you keep the lease and we might be able to hunt it for years together?


----------



## rdy2hnt (Oct 13, 2008)

i have 4 freinds that  are looking for a place to hunt let me know how much it is and im sure we can help you out


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Oct 13, 2008)

Well of all the replys What kind of money are we talking about??


----------



## CrippledCoon (Oct 15, 2008)

I had to let the lease go, I didnt have any serious takers when it came time to pay the man.........Thanks though.


----------

